# Cymods/Online Trends - Still down?



## StevieT (Nov 12, 2018)

I bought a few SX OS licenses a few weeks back and ive got to use the last few and they are invalid. Ive checked with TX and they confirm they are invalid and need to speak to my supplier which is cymods etc. Ive emailed a few times and I see the site is not working great/incomplete.
I see from a post a few weeks back that they had issues which I would of thought it been sorted by now.

Any ideas?


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 13, 2018)

How do you pay for the sx os? Maybe you can contact your payment service to get issue resolved.


----------



## StevieT (Nov 13, 2018)

I paid with CC. Ile give these guys a chance to reply and if not ile go that route.


----------



## WhatEvenIsDS (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey how did you get on? I bought a flashcart from them back in Aug and it seems to have gone faulty. Is Cymods the same company?


----------



## StevieT (Nov 25, 2018)

They eventually got back to me and replaced codes etc but yes they are cymods.


----------



## WhatEvenIsDS (Nov 27, 2018)

They're asking me to send them the cart back before replacing it (reasonable) but they've asked me to send it to Cyprus (unreasonable). It's £23 minimum to post... Are they not a UK based company?


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 28, 2018)

WhatEvenIsDS said:


> They're asking me to send them the cart back before replacing it (reasonable) but they've asked me to send it to Cyprus (unreasonable). It's £23 minimum to post... Are they not a UK based company?


Where they ask you to return?


----------



## WhatEvenIsDS (Nov 28, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Where they ask you to return?


Cyprus


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh, that's far away.


----------

